# Jonsered 2054



## willsaw4beer (Dec 18, 2009)

There's the 2054 I posted in the ebay/ craigslist thread I keep seeing every time I search craigslist for saws. The search says they're good saws, my question is how does one compare to my Husky 254? The 2054 is the 49cc version according to the cl ad. In terms of weight and power how do they compare? The 2054 according to the specs weighs a bit less and has a bit less hp. I'd love a little screamer saw but if the saw is pretty much similar to the 254 I'm thinking I should pass. Opinions/ experiences?


----------



## HiOctane (Dec 18, 2009)

The 2054 is the open port version of the 2055,both with 54 cc.If you want a screamer like a 254,then you are looking at the wrong place.2054 was mellow compared to to 2055 and 254.And if you buy it,be SURE the case is not leaking in the oil tank "joint".


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

It doesn't compare to a Husky 254 at all, and the 49cc (EPA) version has a pretty low power to weight ratio.

Forget that one, unless you have a good 205*5* P&C for it!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

HiOctane said:


> The 2054 is the open port version of the 2055,both with *54 cc*.If you want a screamer like a 254,then you are looking at the wrong place.2054 was mellow compared to to 2055 and 254.And if you buy it,be SURE the case is not leaking in the oil tank "joint".



53.2cc, like the Husky 55 (sorry).


----------



## DEG305 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have both the 2054(53cc0 and the 2055. the '54 has a 16" b&c and I've also modified the muffler and did a slight clean up to the exaust port and matched the inlet hole in the muffler to the exaust port. with a .325 full chisle chain it does an outstanding job on 2" to 15" hardwood. I just got the 2055 assembled with new piston, seals, and bearings, did the same mods to it as I did to the 2054 and even before I've cut any wood(snow,ice, and single digit temps) it seems to be the screamer that I was looking for! Hold out for a 2055! as compaired to a Husky 254 I can't relate since my Husky says 262xp and that I'm here to tell you is a real SCREAMER !!!


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 18, 2009)

Good to know, thank you for your responses. So a 2055 p&c would be a direct bolt on or what? The 2054 is pretty cheap but if it's slow then I'll pass on it.

Never mind, a quick search reveals that they are the ame saw with different p&c.


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> Good to know, thank you for your responses. So a 2055 p&c would be a direct bolt on or what? The 2054 is pretty cheap but if it's slow then I'll pass on it.
> 
> Never mind, a quick search reveals that they are the ame saw with different p&c.



If it is cheap, grab it. Don't listen to troll, the 49cc version is much smoother than the 53cc version despite lower HP.  It is a VERY nice saw, and not that slow. A sharp .325 chain and it will slice through hardwood with no problem. Compared to 254, it is slower but willing to bet that it is smoother.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> If it is cheap, grab it. Don't listen to troll, the 49cc version is much smoother than the 53cc version despite lower HP.  It is a VERY nice saw, and not that slow. A sharp .325 chain and it will slice through hardwood with no problem. Compared to 254, it is slower but willing to bet that it is smoother.



The 49cc version has the same engine as the 2050, so the extra weight of the 2054 make no sence to me.........opcorn:


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The 49cc version has the same engine as the 2050, so the extra weight of the 2054 make no sence to me.........opcorn:



You are thinking of the 2149 and 2150. 

The 49cc 2054 turns 1000 more rpms than the 2050.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> You are thinking of the 2149 and 2150.
> 
> ....



No, that engine wouldn't fit the 2054.

48.7cc vs 49.4 (.5mm different stroke, the 21xx ones have the longer one).


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> No, that engine wouldn't fit the 2054.
> 
> 48.7cc vs 49.4 (.5mm different stroke, the 21xx ones has the longer one).



I know they are different engines between the 21xx and 20xx saws. I was referring to your confusion that the 2149 and 2150 have the same engine. 

The 2050 and 2054 are NOT the same engine, the 2050 turns 12,500RPM while the 2054 turns 13,500. 2054 and 2050 are completely different saws.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> If it is cheap, grab it.



How much should it be? The person wants $125. (Obviously I'd plan on asking if they'd take less..) The biggest issue is that it's a 3 hr round trip which is probably further than I want to drive. 
At this point I'm mainly interested in it to put a 2055 top end on it, a 14,500 rpm saw sounds fun.


----------



## Trigger Man (Dec 18, 2009)

So which version of the 2054 is the good one the 49cc or the 53cc?

I know I have asked before but, is'nt the 53cc 2054 just a detuned 2055?


----------



## Trigger Man (Dec 18, 2009)

Troll was the EPA the reason for the two versions of the 2054?

or did the 53cc version have mechanical issues?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> ...... 2054 and 2050 are completely different saws.


 Yes, I know that.

The engines of the 49cc 2054 and the 2050 both owe their origin to the Partner P500/P5000 - but there are lots of different versions of that basic engine.

The difference in rpm rating may also be because of different cases (strength, mag vs. plastic), cranks, carbs, intakes etc - most likely a combination of several factors.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> Troll was the EPA the reason for the two versions of the 2054?
> 
> or did the 53cc version have mechanical issues?



EPA only!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> So which version of the 2054 is the good one the 49cc or the 53cc?
> 
> I know I have asked before but, isn't the 53cc 2054 just a detuned 2055?



The other way around, the 2055 is a hot-rodded 2054, and replaced the pretty hot 2051 in the model line-up.

The 2054 always was the "weaker brother".


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> *The 49cc version has the same engine as the 2050*, so the extra weight of the 2054 make no sence to me.........opcorn:





SawTroll said:


> Yes, I know that.
> 
> The engines of the 49cc 2054 and the 2050 both owe their origin to the Partner P500/P5000 - but there are lots of different versions of that basic engine.
> 
> The difference in rpm rating may also be because of different cases (strength, mag vs. plastic), cranks, carbs, intakes etc - most likely a combination of several factors.



The 2054 and 2055 use a completely different bottom end. They are more similar to the 2150 setup with a cylinder riser at between the case and the actual cylinder. The 2050 cylinder rests directly on the crankshaft, similar to the 2141 and 2145. The intake, pistons and porting are completely different. The only thing they have in common is cc size and the Jonsered name. 

Again, the 2054 isn't even close in build to the 5000. The case, handles, av, carb, intake and cylinder are all different. It's like saying the MS441 came from the 041 farm boss, sure they are the same brand but completely different saws.


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> How much should it be? The person wants $125. (Obviously I'd plan on asking if they'd take less..) The biggest issue is that it's a 3 hr round trip which is probably further than I want to drive.
> At this point I'm mainly interested in it to put a 2055 top end on it, a 14,500 rpm saw sounds fun.



That is a decent price, and would grab it if you wanted a 2054. If you want to convert it to a 2055, I would try to find a 53cc version. The carbs are different and not sure if the 49cc top cover will fit properly on the 2055 cylinder. Just speculation there, but if you want a 2055 try to find the other version for an easier conversion.


----------



## Trigger Man (Dec 18, 2009)

Plant B what does your avatar say? I noticed it has a lobster in the pic.


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> Plant B what does your avatar say? I noticed it has a lobster in the pic.



It's Geary's pale ale logo. Good Maine beer.


----------



## Trigger Man (Dec 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The other way around, the 2055 is a hot-rodded 2054, and replaced the pretty hot 2051 in the model line-up.
> 
> The 2054 always was the "weaker brother".



No i said the 2054 is a de-tuned 2055? RIGHT?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> No i said the 2054 is a de-tuned 2055? RIGHT?:greenchainsaw:



Correct. The 2054 was available from the early 90's until about 1998 or 99. The sister saw to the 2054 in the early 90's was the smaller 2051, but was replaced by the 2055 in the later half of the decade. I think Troll was trying to say that the 2054 came before the 2055.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> The 2054 and 2055 use a completely different bottom end. ....



I guess we all know, that is not the issue we discuss here.........


----------



## Trigger Man (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Correct. The 2054 was available from the early 90's until about 1998 or 99. The sister saw to the 2054 in the early 90's was the smaller 2051, but was replaced by the 2055 in the later half of the decade. I think Troll was trying to say that the 2054 came before the 2055.



I gotcha, I see what he ment now.


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The 49cc version has the same engine as the 2050, so the extra weight of the 2054 make no sence to me.........opcorn:





SawTroll said:


> I guess we all know, that is not the issue we discuss here.........



I guess I don't know what we are discussing then.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> .... I think Troll was trying to say that the 2054 came before the 2055.



Yes!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I guess I don't know what we are discussing then.



OK, I should have said _basically_ the same!


----------



## Trigger Man (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think I have ever seen a 2051, are they rare or did they never make it over seas? or just not that popular.

Sorry will saw for beer, I'm not trying to de-rail your thread, but this series of saws interest me too.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, this has really turned out to be quite a thread. Hopefully someone doing a search will find this useful down the road.



I'll let you guys know if I get the saw, although it's doubtful unless it's a real creampuff or I can get it dirt cheap. I was really hoping for a pro grade screamer that was a bit smaller than the 254 and the 2054 sounds more like a mid level homeowner saw.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 18, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a 2051, are they rare or did they never make it over seas? or just not that popular.
> 
> Sorry will saw for beer, I'm not trying to de-rail your thread, but this series of saws interest me too.





More like the 'scenic route' than a derail..


----------



## PB (Dec 18, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a 2051, are they rare or did they never make it over seas? or just not that popular.
> 
> Sorry will saw for beer, I'm not trying to de-rail your thread, but this series of saws interest me too.



The 2051 isn't all that rare, just not a big seller. Kind of like the price jump between the 2150 and the 2153. Not many people needed the extra power of the 2051 for the price difference. It was a great limbing saw, and lots of power. They do show up, but the 2054 was the big seller in that family of saws. 



willsaw4beer said:


> Wow, this has really turned out to be quite a thread. Hopefully someone doing a search will find this useful down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you guys know if I get the saw, although it's doubtful unless it's a real creampuff or I can get it dirt cheap. I was really hoping for a pro grade screamer that was a bit smaller than the 254 and the 2054 sounds more like a mid level homeowner saw.



The 2054 isn't really a homeowner saw, I would say it is a semi-pro model.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> .....
> 
> 
> The 2054 isn't really a homeowner saw, I would say it is a semi-pro model.



:agree2:


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah a 254 is stiff competition for sure, my 034 has been sitting in the basement since I scored the 254 for $150.


----------



## DEG305 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry for jumping in here late in the discussion and I should have said in my original responce that the only difference between the 2054(53cc mod) and the 2055 is the p&c . The '54 has open transfer ports of Partner design and the '55 has closed transfer ports. I have both saws and only needed one IPL. P&C + the ring only noted difference. New, the P&C are pricy!


----------

